# KX modifier - Has anyone used



## yoursunshine882000@yahoo.com (Aug 27, 2013)

Has anyone used the KX modifier on ankle and knee splints for DMERC? They are looking for a modifier and this is the only one that looked appropriate.

Thank you,
Jill


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 27, 2013)

That should be all you need for Medicare DME.  I code for othopaedics and we add KX to theses L codes:
L1830, L1832, L1902, L2116, L4386, L4398, L4350


----------

